# Lexus Rx



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone here had experience of one of these machines? Getting to the stage that I need this type of vehicle but fancy some squidgy luxury rather than pure 4x4 grunt.....they look nice in a luxury sort of way and all reviews I have seen so far are extremely positive and obviously being Lexus/Toyota they are going to be built like a nuclear bomb shelter.....

Anything?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Not the RX, but I drive one of these...

*Lexus IS 300 SportCross*



















...and love it.

A zippy inline six cylinder and tight suspension...quite fun to drive...and a killer sound system. Plus enough room for the dogs, dive gear, a couple bicycles, or a dead body or two in the back.

Unfortunately, they've been discontinued in the U.S., not sure 'bout over there. What I like most is that you see an RX at practically every traffic stop, but it is very rare to see one of these on the road here.

The 710 loves it too, although she drives typically drives her big ole' Ford Explorer SUV for hauling the youngins around.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if it's me, but there's something wrong with the car in the second pic









It's missing a pedal


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I know people that have (or had) most brands of 4x4s but don't know anyone thats had the Lexus. If you're not bothered about the 4x4 grunt then the Lexus seems to be the one to go for. Only downsides then are residuals and economy.

As you know I would thoroughly recommend the Freelander but for luxury you'd need to go for the HSE, and I still don't think it would rival the Lexus


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Anyone here had experience of one of these machines? Getting to the stage that I need this type of vehicle but fancy some squidgy luxury rather than pure 4x4 grunt.....they look nice in a luxury sort of way and all reviews I have seen so far are extremely positive and obviously being Lexus/Toyota they are going to be built like a nuclear bomb shelter.....
> 
> Anything?


Hi Boxbrownie, Happy New Year...

Re your posting.. I have an RX300 Lexus and had it for the last 3 years.....There are a couple of minor issues with it which I will explain but by and large it is the best car I have ever owned.

I replaced my Mercedes E300 with the RX as I had so many problems with the Merc I had had enough.. Apart from my general interest in watches we are ver keen caravanners and we bought the RX mainly with towing in mind... We love it so much it has become no1. car for running around in even though my wife has a BMW 3 series...

The build quality, paintwork, panel fit , engine smothness, magic carpet ride in my opinion are as good as it gets.. We have towed our 17ft caravan throughout Europe without even knowing the van was on the back... It perfoms superb...

We can't fault it.

Also on the plus side is the service from Lexus Distributors...As you have probably read in the Motoring Press. No other brand dealership can come anywhere near these people... My contacts have been with Lexus Oxford,Coventry, Birmingham and Worcester.

THE DOWNSIDE.

1. The RX has many electronic toys... All these added togethe result in a fairly heavy 'hotel load' or quiescent drain.... Leave the car parked say at the airport for 4 weeks and it may not start.... The original equipment battery on my car was a 40 ampere hour battery and if I left it parked for up to 3 weeks, it didn't start.... Out came the jump leads

On the plus side in fairness to Lexus when I shouted very loud about this Lexus Oxford agreed to send someone out from Oxford (We live in Stratford) to change the battery FOC for a 70 amp hour battery as now fitted to the recent models..... I arranged with them to pass the job over to Coventry . I went along to Coventry and received courtesy, service and a whilst I waited change... With the 70 amp battery I have not had a problem...(The battery was OUT of warranty)

2...The other bone of discontent (my personal view) is that Lexus do not fit a diesel to the RX... The have gone along the route of Hybrid ..... (RX400 series) Can't comment on this. Not sure at this stage whether I would buy one.

The fuel consumption (on a run is around 28mpg. I would like more.... However it is a 3 litre petrol engine and maybe I am expecting to much..

If I can help you further feel free to drop me a line via the forum.... Good luck with your decision... If you can find a beter 4x4 let me know... I couldnt find one.

Regards Robroy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm, very interesting, you confirm a lot of what I have so far dug up.....sounds like the damn Japs have done it again!

I of course looked at the Freelander and loved my previous model but even with my discount they are on the expensive side, and I decided this time I don't want to incure any showroom to road instant pocket drain







from buying a new car...especially a 4x4 in the present climate.

Robroy, you say 28mpg on a run? That sounds pretty good to me I was expecting more around 25 and I budgeted for that and only expect another Â£400-500 per year on fuel over my present vehicle.....which I reckon is easily containable considering no "new car depreciation" to worry about.

I am looking around a 2003/4MY with 50K or so on the clock....not even run in for a Lexus V6 by all accounts









Sharky, yes I understand your point in the states about how common they are.....95% of production goes your way, but here they are more like hens teeth.....in fact over the past week I have only seen one on the road....where as you cannot cross the road without being run over by an X5 around here









And as for my next vehicle I want quiet relaxed luxury, I may have stumbled across the correct tin box this time...all I have to do is find one now!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Not to sure if it's me, but there's something wrong with the car in the second pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That's a foot rest to the left, the brake next to it, and the gas pedal is to the right, but not visible in the pic. It's an auto transmission, but has nifty buttons behind the each side of the steering wheel to let you "shift" manually....mostly useless, but somewhat fun to fiddle with at times.


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hmm, very interesting, you confirm a lot of what I have so far dug up.....sounds like the damn Japs have done it again!
> 
> I of course looked at the Freelander and loved my previous model but even with my discount they are on the expensive side, and I decided this time I don't want to incure any showroom to road instant pocket drain
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Boxbrownie,

I see you come from Essex. I used to work down there when I was working... Didn't see anything but 'Fords' in my day in that neck of the woods..... However, up here in the Midlands we see quite a large number of Lexus cars..

Have a look on the 'LEXUS OWNERS CLUB' website . it's a good website with good forums. The site is split up into all the Lexus models by type with good information from owners...

My car is a 2002 RX300 (26000 miles) bought from Lexus Oxford and is still like new. I would suggest you consider buying from a main Lexus dealer (OK you may pay a bit more) but they do a lot for you and you now the car is spot on before they release it.... 2002 was a good year for this model. When 2003 came round the price shot up and the only real benefit was an 'automatic' opening and closing tailgate door' This worked off the key ring..... something we could manage without.

Good hunting, let us knowhow you get on... Robroy ([email protected])


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Rob, thanks for that....I have been looking at the older 2001/2MY as well.....the value increase is hard to ignore and quite frankly I know the quality of Lexus (I work for a large motor manufacturer here in Essex, guess which one?







) so I am not at all worried about buying an older model. You suggestion of buying from a main stealer....oops...dealer








is a good point, I will be smooching around soon looking in anger.

One thing I have yet to do is find out if the 710 can slip in and out OK....I am afraid she is not very mobile at the moment and looks like she will not get much better, so ease of ingress/egress is a priority as well as overall ride comfort.....looks like the KA will be going to the kid after all soon







and my beloved BMW plaything will also be relegated to the world of Essex chav-small ads









I have joined the LOC it seems pretty informative but not as lively as the BMW forums...then again I guess the Lexus doesn't get the fan base that Beemers do?

In actual fact this is the bit of buying a new car I enjoy the most....the research with the head....before making the wrong decision with the heart
















Oh yes I have been following your thread on the battery saga in LOC......thought that was you.......batteries? Thankfully technology getting better all the time but manufacturers will still fit the smallest/cheapest they can get away with, and overall the Japanese are the very worst for batteries, have you seen thier battery clamps? Look like something made from meccano most of them


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> *Lexus IS 300 SportCross*


Doesn't look right at the back, it has been reminding me of another oddly shaped car, today I remembered which one.









Kia Rio!










Kia should sue


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hi Rob, thanks for that....I have been looking at the older 2001/2MY as well.....the value increase is hard to ignore and quite frankly I know the quality of Lexus (I work for a large motor manufacturer here in Essex, guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Robroy said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rob, thanks for that....I have been looking at the older 2001/2MY as well.....the value increase is hard to ignore and quite frankly I know the quality of Lexus (I work for a large motor manufacturer here in Essex, guess which one?
> ...


Hi Boxbrownie

Nice to hear from you again. So you work for an 'automotive' Co. in Essex... I worked for a 'battery co' in Dagenham Dock

so you've a good idea where I was... Unfortunately it's no longer there. I believe the main road now goes through where the sports field used to be.. progress?

Yes, I have stacks of electrical testing equipment down here, in particular battery stuff.. The problem with all the RX range is that there is no way you can fit a bigger battery.. There is no space. The 70ampere hour is tailor made... The problem only rears its head if you 'store' the car for a long period as I do.. We have a BMW 330D with a 90 amp hour battery fitted

No problem whatsoever... The Lexus is now untaxed, stored in the garage and will not come out again until Easter when we start caravanning..... Igive it a trickle charge and a cycle every month or so.....

Don't let this scare you.... there is no starting problems whatsoever with the car under normal use.

The entry and exit into the Lex is superb (even for my old Mother in Law) much easier than the fairly low down BMW.

Why don't you put a little request out on the Lexus web site to see if any of the members has one for sale...?

Let me know how you get on.... Good Hunting.

Roy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Went and had a look at a '04MY today, the 300....not sure I like the newer IP treatment now it has three baked bean cans to stare down at each instrument cluster







I much prefer the pre '03 with the one large cluster, so look like I will be on the prowl for same model as you have Rob. I looked at the 400hybrid too while there....oops...the trunk space diminishes rather a lot with the hybrid option........yep its the RX300 for me.

Lovely inside (Oakham light leather trim) and just what I want.....now then.....wheres that cheque book?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Meccano battery clamps! bloody cheek!

David what are the ones on the new transit made of exactly? Looks like an old pie tin cut to shape!









And what :*****: thought it a good idea to put a fuse in the main earth cable so when every twat tries to start it in gear it blows the fuse resulting in a whole new cable @ Â£20 a throw being needed and which is beyond the average joe's ability to change!

musn't grumble though, keeps me in work









Love the lexus but would still by a Honda


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Meccano battery clamps! bloody cheek!
> 
> David what are the ones on the new transit made of exactly? Looks like an old pie tin cut to shape!
> 
> ...


I believe the fuse in the earth cable was a requirement of the emergency services when twin batteries are fitted, and its just carried over in the name of alignment! Hey Paul...almost everything under the hood is beyond the average Joe nowadays









Old pie tins? Actually made from the remains of old AA vans......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah probably those old vauxhall brava's we had







what a pile of









btw the battery on the Transit is under the seat not the bonnet


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> yeah probably those old vauxhall brava's we had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not on the ones I have been filming just before Christmas....funnily enough on a battery/solenoid dead short test....

Just the latest model has the battery under the drivers seat.....and if you have the second battery option that goes back under the hood.....sorry "bonnet"


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Just the latest model has the battery under the drivers seat.....and if you have the second battery option that goes back under the hood.....sorry "bonnet"


I work for a major car manufacturer too, this time in Derbyshire.

No offence to Americans, but why do we have to Americanise everything? Hood, fender, wagon, sedan, blah blah blah!

If the company you work for (US) and the company I work for (Jap) want to build them here, speak English damnit!

Rant over, sorry


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Just the latest model has the battery under the drivers seat.....and if you have the second battery option that goes back under the hood.....sorry "bonnet"
> ...


Yes I understand you rant.....and when I first joined over 30 years ago I thought calling a Lorry a "Truck" was daft as well, but hey its the industry lingo......and when your on the phone to a Chinese engineer working for an American car company who is attached to a subsidary division in India with a component made in England trying to match the assembly to CAD images originated in England.....it pays to talk the same language!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

..back to the thread







My friend has the 430h hybrid model and he is very impressed. Personally if you need the 4x4 then I'd have a Landcruiser - you still get the luxury - if it's estate room you need then you could always look at the IS300 sportswagon model - assuming you're sold on the build quality and after sales reputation of Lexus / Toyota . tbh the RX is very much targetted at the US market and it seems like a compromise - have you every tried eating soup with a spork ?


----------



## Chappers (Dec 14, 2007)

THe Lexus RX also comes as a hybrid with an electric motor powering the rear wheels I belive. This may save you a few pennies at the pumps with the increasing fuel costs every litle helps...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Landcruiser?







Like driving a truck...no honest it is!







My work Ranger Thunder feels more comfy than the Landcruiser, its also the size of a small block of flats.....I liked the RX because it had a nice simple 4x4 system (I never going to need "low") it feels as luxurious as my Jaguar inside (and far better built) it is 8" SHORTER than the new Mondeo and the Mk1 300 has a nice "normal" 4 speed auto which doesnt try to outwit you like the newer electronic learning autos around now......

Basically I wanted a comfy, lazy, high eyeline, AWD that my wife could park without the aid of three tugs and the harbour master!.......the RX fits that criteria perfectly...no comprimises there, not a tractor with armchairs in the cab....my daughter has those!









Maybe if I get to really like this version next time I will go with the RX400h, it has an absolutely cracking hybrid system thats really does work.....problem is the Mk2 looks too much like it was styled by Hyundai!







although the new 09MY version looks like its going full out radical styling.....if they ever get to press those panel lines without a double crunch!

BTW,,,,I make really lumpy soup!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Landcruiser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Honda CRV ? - seems to have moved up in the latest incarnation


----------



## Chappers (Dec 14, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Landcruiser?
> ...


New Freelander is nice and you can get an oil burner.... I assume the Landrover Disco is a little on the large side.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Chappers said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Honda CRV.....hmmm......have you looked inside one? Just a run of the mill car....bloody good car mind, and the diesel is a beauty, but I wanted a bit of indulgance this time around

I had a new Freelander, well the Mk2 version in 2003 and loved it.....and looked long and hard at the new Freelander TD4 auto this time too.....but wifey didnt like the last freelander (her seat was uncomfortable, I said it must have been the shape of her arse...ouch...that hurt!







).....but the new one is just too new....I didnt want to suffer the "new car" depreciation this time around.

Now I got the very last of the Mk1 RX300SE which costs around Â£35000 now for a third of that...well less actually







and it looks and drives like a new car....even smells that way too! These Lexus dealers really know how to prepare a car









In actual fact rather than an "all out 4x4" I wanted what the yanks would call "all wheel drive" which is exactly what this RX was designed for. I look at it as a luxurious estate car with excellent traction....I reckon I got what I was looking for.

Now I am waiting for my mates at work to rib me for buying a "ricer".....and a posh one too, not even a GTR4 or summit!









Oh yeah.....you should hear the ICE......JEEZ!!!! Its better than anything I have ever heard in a car....but I only listen to local FM station....what a waste!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Anyone here had experience of one of these machines? Getting to the stage that I need this type of vehicle but fancy some squidgy luxury rather than pure 4x4 grunt.....they look nice in a luxury sort of way and all reviews I have seen so far are extremely positive and obviously being Lexus/Toyota they are going to be built like a nuclear bomb shelter.....
> 
> Anything?


Is this one of the big ones?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No Paul.....it is 8" shorter than the new Mondeo.....but a whole lot bigger inside!

I think you might be thinking of the new GX I beleive....its basically a Landcruiser with posh trim.....mine is a lot smaller...well at least in relative terms


----------

